# KINCADE AND STATUS SADDLES... Evil Or Not??



## Jadieee (May 22, 2008)

Ive heard nothing but bad things about kinkade and status saddles, espeially how they are cheap and ruin horses backs.

Are they really all that bad?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

any saddle can ruin a horses back, being ill fitted, bought a "cheap"saddle package once and ended up chucking it in the garbage with in a year.....problems with a cheap saddle ...low grade leather, bad stiching, my tree broke, was pulling off my sturrip leathers ( the only thing i could save from that piece of trash) and the bar cam off......i've be ridding in the same stubben for 15 years and would not trade it for the world


----------



## Jadieee (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for that..  

We went and checked them out and they did look pretty dodgy tho...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

they definitely are not an everyday, ride and grind kind of saddle. 

i think that for what they are, they make a great occasional use or light use saddle, and it's nice for people on a budget to be able to afford.

but - - if you can afford just a little more, you enter into a whole new level and quality of saddles that are definitely worth their salt.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

I have heard that Kincade saddles are crappy, but I have had two of their bridles (I gave one to a friend) and a breastplate w/ running martingale and they are really nice. =] I have had my bridle for almost 4 years and it still looks pretty new. I'm sure it would look a lot better if I cleaned it every now and then. Lol.


----------

